# Staring



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Is it normal for a Betta to stare at you? Poseidon (my betta) he always swim to side of his tank and stares at me when I lay down on my bed, watch me get dress or when I put make-up on my face. He only hides when my mum or brother enter my bedroom.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

He's a voyeur. Probably sees you as a source of food. All my fish will come to the glass for food.


----------

